# Beamer is (re)starting Agility classes this week



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Out here in CoMo, there is a great training center! Since I moved out here in August I wanted to start classes but haven't had a chance with my crazy vet school schedule. Now that my evenings have started to free up a bit, I've decided to start some classes with Beamer, again!
I've gotten him signed up for Agility- we have taken one basic class before to introduce him to most of the obstacles before and crosses and such. We are going to be doing the level just about the basic classes (cannot remember exactly what it is called- just obstacles, weaves, and jumps I think. Should be a lot of fun! Should also help to build his confidence with new things  Classes are Wednesday nights from 7:30-8:30!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Sounds great! How are you doing ?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds great !! Have fun


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

inge said:


> Sounds great! How are you doing ?


How am I doing with what? School things? Hanging in there with that- block 4 is coming to a close (which means anatomy is nearly done). Finals are about 2.5 weeks away again and starting to get nervous for them. Then, just one more block to go until summer. But, this last block shouldn't be too bad (and I'll *technically* be in my second year, then!)


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

You and Beamer are going to have so much fun! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Sure will! Tomorrow is the day! Going to be super long (exam is at 7am then class all day, plus I have an exam on top of that to study for for the next day...) BUT we will have a great time in class


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

How is Beamer's sister? I am sorry I forgot her name.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Claudia M said:


> How is Beamer's sister? I am sorry I forgot her name.


Miss Bailee did not quite work out with me- she started to have some separation anxiety issues- trying to break out of her crate, then started to destroy things when left out of her crate (since I didn't want her hurting herself while in a crate when I was at school). She went back to Dirk's Fund at the beginning of the year (January at some point) and was adopted out again a few weeks later  Thanks for checking in, though. I do miss her, but glad to know she's in a great home elsewhere (where she has a golden brother there, too!)


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

We had our first class this evening. I have to say- Beamer was much more confident in some things than I thought he would be! 
First- we did the little baby teeter exercises. We'd done them before well over a year ago, but he hated them. This time he still isn't a huge fan, but he would get on them for cheese (the magic food!) 
Next, the A frame (which he had never been on) before. He whizzed on this one like a champ! He really LOVES it and will happily do the A frame for food.
Weaves were up next- he's not so much a fan of these- I think because they stick some training things on the sides to keep the dogs in. They freak him out a bit. They are going to need some work. Then we worked with just entering weaves correctly. 
Finished up with the dog walk- he had never been on one of the either. He doesn't like the contact areas on these one bit, but he will hop on after them and walk the middle and then hop off before the end. Hey, at least it is a start!
So, that was the first class! 4 of us including myself (and one veterinary intern, so that's awesome!) Should be really fun! I do anticipate us having to repeat the class, which is alright, since it is enjoyable and fun (the first one we took we were SO bored... BOTH of us. Glad to say its not the case anymore). Towards the end of the night I could tell he was getting a bit stressed from the hour and the dog walk... but I am very proud of all he accomplished tonight!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah for Beamer and you going back to agility. Have fun! 

Be careful on the teeter because once they get scared it takes a looong time to get them back up on it. ( at least for my dog- we only compete in Jumpers with Weaves which only has jumps, weaves and a tunnel.). I do not know if she will ever get the teeter completely on her own.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Glad you are having fun. Kenzie is just getting into agility also. I think weaves are tough both mentally and physically for most dogs.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer has not been on the actual teeter yet at all, just the small baby one used to teach that things move. We are going slow with it. Fingers crossed he will get over that fear!

I saw your thread about Kenzie (actually looking at it right now!) Weaves are tough! I want to buy my own set to practice with eventually. Hope you guys have a great class as well


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I bought a 6 pole set if channel style weaves from affordable agility. They were about $60 on amazon


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Could you pm me the amazon link for it? If you do end up liking it, let me know! I may order one since my birthday is coming up!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That sounds great! Have fun!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I forgot to update after our last Agility class. He continues to just impress me! As soon as we walked into the ring, he immediately wanted to get up and do the dog walk. What a good boy! We finally were able to get him to walk on both contact surfaces on it during that training session, too. We also worked on two on/two off contacts on the dog walk as well. We did the A frame, which he continues to really love. The weaves, not so much a big fan of them yet, but it is going to be a work in progress. He did the teeter! I was so shocked! It only dropped a few inches, but he had no problem getting up there and doing the teeter. Then we re-learned how to do tunnels (since he thought he had forgotten for a minute). And the tire jump. I am still very impressed with him. He really likes to work for food and show impress his mom with what he can do. There is a trial this weekend for Agility- I'm going to stop by and try to get him measured (we did try to work on that a little bit as well this week). But, I cannot stay and watch since finals are next week (boo...)


----------

